# TurboFlare 360



## chiphead (Jan 1, 2005)

Just got a Turboflare360, this thing isn't bad. Good visibility and a pretty tought ABS body. This should be part of everyone's "road hazard" kit! Is there anyone else using these things?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif
chiphead


----------



## ACMarina (Jan 2, 2005)

Absolutely, I carry 4 in my go kit in my CV, to use as flares and to set up a temporary LZ for SAR. 

Does anybody know if the TF360 will run on Lithium AA's?? I know it didn't like my NiMHs. .


----------



## James S (Jan 2, 2005)

The local SAMS here had a pallet of them, and as usual with things like this they started out expensive, but I watched and every few months the price on the remaining ones got reduced until they were almost gone and I picked up a couple.

They are pretty nice and a good addition to the road kit I think.


----------



## chiphead (Jan 2, 2005)

I've add my own personal touch to it by placing swatches of 3M SCOTCHLITE tape between each leg. Be seen or be dead I always say.

chiphead


----------



## FlaRe (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm still expecting mine by the second week of January. Haven't seen anyone use it here in Manila.


----------



## AuroraLite (Jan 2, 2005)

Though I wish I never need it for myself in urgent situation, I got one sitting in my car all the time now.(I picked one up after seeing some recommendations on CPF, but I wish I could have picked up a few more--it was the last one in stock in shop).


----------



## daloosh (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey AC, the one in my trunk has got E2 lithiums in it, I take it out every couple months to check it, works great!
daloosh


----------



## ACMarina (Jan 3, 2005)

Sweet, thanks for the info!


----------



## greenLED (Jan 3, 2005)

Where did you guys get'em? I've been looking for them (Sears & Target) but no luck yet.


----------



## ACMarina (Jan 3, 2005)

You could try lookin' around on the BST forums, I'm sure somebody's got one hanging around. Some Sam's stores still have them. Of course, there's always the Bay. .


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2005)

Best I could find on E-Bay was $14.99 for a pair with $6.99 shipping... Not bad. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## greenLED (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the leads, guys.


----------



## FlaRe (Jan 4, 2005)

You can also PM "FLASHLIGHTMAN". I got mine from him.


----------



## Brock (Jan 5, 2005)

I have one in each car, but just have regular alkalines in them. I just swap them for new ones every x-mas and 4th of July.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 5, 2005)

While checking on eBay (thanks, [email protected]) I found a guy who says he can offer wholesale prices. I e-mailed him and will let you know when I hear back. Groupbuy, anyone? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 5, 2005)

I have one TurboFlare 360, but since I don't drive or own an automobile, I cannot use it in the manner in which it was intended.


----------



## 4sevens (Jan 5, 2005)

I've got 4 in my trunk too. By the way these are great for ultimate frisbee at night as goal markings! I use a glowing disk and it is great fun.

One major gripe I have with these is the serious difficulty with changing batteries - it's almost impossible.
bad design imho


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey folks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif Phaserburn gave me one of these several months ago as sort of a flashaholic gift exchange. (I gave him a Milky Candle, of course!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif My TurboFlare 360 has never made it to the car but has been the source of lots of fun with my kids! I even turn it on when I'm modding... sorta gives me a weird, "extreme modder" feeling. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Last week I bought an 8-pack of them for $49.99 plus $15 shipping on ebay. They arrived sealed in factory-sealed 2-packs, but all of them has some sort of white hazy residue on the clear surface. Worse, the seller refuses to do anything about it, claiming they were "new" by virtue of being unopened. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

Anyone know where I can buy a few more of these for a low price, and get them ones that are REALLY brand new? It would be a big help! Or if anybody has a couple to spare, PM me with your offer, or possibly even a trade idea.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

4sevens, I agree about the batteries being a tight fit, but for me it doesn't seem to be that big an issue. You don't change them very often, and it just takes a couple taps to dislodge the cells enough to pull them out. Maybe the tolerance in these is enough that some are easier than others for battery swapping?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## greenLED (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Mikly. I e-mailed the e-Bay guy but never got a response. He's got decent feedback but I took his lack of communication as a bad sign and decided not to buy from him.

Just a thought, there was a post a week or so ago about using some kind of floor wax to polish the dome on a Lux Maybe this would work too on the Turboflares you got?


----------



## markdi (Jan 13, 2005)

maybe you can buff or polish the haze out


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 13, 2005)

I bought a couple packs of them and I really like them. My only complaint is that the switch is easily bumped into the ON position accidentally. I had a few of these rattling around in a box in my trunk with some other stuff, and one night when I opened the trunk it looked like a disco inside!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jan 14, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## greenLED (Jan 14, 2005)

Somebody else had this happen to them in the back of their truck and thought the police were after them! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## AuroraLite (Jan 14, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif You ought to be kidding me...


----------



## greenLED (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah, it was in one of the other Turboflare threads.


----------



## Sigman (Jan 14, 2005)

Wellll....I "do" have a "few" left from a purchase I made some time ago. They are still new. Though I did get a pretty good price on them, I got them before Sam's starting offering them for whatever "lower" price they were selling them for.

I could probably let a "few" go...PM me if interested. I don't want to turn this into a B/S/T thread in the wrong Forum. 

I also encountered a few with that "white film" (almost like superglue residue) on them. Seemed to clean off fairly well with a papertowel and windex. I don't think any of the ones I have left have that film on them though.


----------



## Pajamas (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Milky,

You mentioned you got your 8 pack for $50....I found this set, but the price was way higher....try $250!!

http://www.galls.com/military/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=HS187&cat=226

I wonder if they are the same type?


----------



## LitFuse (Jan 14, 2005)

20-Pack for 138.49 shipped at eBay

Peter


----------



## Darell (Jan 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*ACMarina said:*
Does anybody know if the TF360 will run on Lithium AA's?? I know it didn't like my NiMHs. . 

[/ QUOTE ]
NO problem with Li's at all. I know this has already been answered, but I thought I'd toss my data point in too. I think it even says in the official sheet about using Li batteries.

The reflective tape between the legs is a good idea!


----------



## LitFuse (Jan 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*LitFuse said:*
20-Pack for 138.49 shipped at eBay

Peter 

[/ QUOTE ]

You could probably get these for $10 less by not using the "Buy it Now" option. This guy has had tons of these up for auction recently that were left wanting for his opening bid of $99.99. An "on the side" deal could possibly yield even better pricing...

Peter


----------



## greenLED (Jan 15, 2005)

I sent him 2 separate e-mails and he never replied. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif Weird that he has good feedback and seems to sell without problems.


----------



## flagguys (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey guys, that auction for $14.99 was me! I am currently out of stock, but am trying desperately to acquire more. I will post if and when I get a new shipment. I think a Forum for TurboFlares is awesome!!


----------



## greenLED (Jan 15, 2005)

flagguys are you "losttreasureschest" @eBay? Care to organize a group-buy for CPF members?


----------



## flagguys (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi everyone, this is flagguys from Ebay! I am thinking of making a major purchase of TurboFlares and wanted to gauge the interest in advance purchases. I will be selling them for $16.99 per 2pack with $6.00 shipping. Also offer FREE Fedex 2 day express shipping on orders over $200.00. If the response is good enough, I will go ahead and purchase the 10 pallets of 500 sets. Let me know what you guys think.
- Chris


----------



## flagguys (Jan 16, 2005)

No, I am not losttreasurechest, my Ebay ID is flagguys. By the way, I have to charge $16.99 instead of $14.99 because of the size of my anticipated order. If I know that there is tremendous interest in a group buy, I can up my order and lower the price per unit.


----------



## Pajamas (Jan 16, 2005)

flagguys,

I'm interested, GB is a great idea....would like to see pics/specs. Also do they come in a case when 
you order 8?

Thanks
Thanks....


----------



## flagguys (Jan 16, 2005)

Dear Pajamas,
No, the sets with the carrying case are very expensive. These will be 2 packs. They will be individually tested, and wrapped in bubble wrap before shipping.
For the pics and specs go to:
www.turboflare360.com /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Pajamas (Jan 19, 2005)

Are you ready to ship now or do you not have them yet?

So how much for 12 lights (including shipping to WY)?

Thanks.


----------



## flagguys (Jan 19, 2005)

Dear Pajamas,
I anticipate having them available by the middle or end of next week. The cost for 12 ( I am assuming 6 2-packs) will be $101.94 ($16.99 x 6) + $17.00 shipping = $117.94. When the product is available, I will make a general post with instructions and my Paypal address. Please tell all your friends and relatives, if we can get past the 500 unit threshold, I can get a discount and lower the price! Thanks so much for your interest.
- Chris


----------



## Pajamas (Jan 19, 2005)

Chris,

Seems like the eBay offer is still a better deal....20 for only $138.50 (8 more for $20 more)

I was hoping to do better on this site....I guess we'll have to see what the demand is for these things....I'll keep watching.

Thanks.


----------



## TurboChris (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello everyone, this is flagguys partner, Eric. Flagguys went a little overboard on his posts and has been banished from the Forum. If anyone is still intereted in the TurboFlare purchases, contact us immediately at [email protected]


----------

